# Have you heard?



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I have to ask this on the remote chance that there is some substance to it.
There is a story going around that someone caught an *18 1/2" perch* out of Hubbard Lake recently. Supposedly the fish was seen by a worker at the Blue Water Bait shop on the north side of the lake. The story goes that the perch was going to be taken to a taxidermist. The only taxidermist I know of up there is quite a ways from Hubbard lake and his name is Jeff Migda. His shop is in Cheboygan. Have any of you heard this perch story? Do any of you know any taxidermists in that area we could contact to ask? I am assuming that news of a perch that big would spread like wildfire. Thanks for any responses, and if I got suckered into ANOTHER record class perch story I apologize. :sad:


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

All fishermen lie,, they can't help it.


----------

